# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  إصلاح بوت i9000 بنجاح

## sab_bane

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
تم و لله الحمد إصلاح i9000  بوت  على easy-jtag  و أقوم بالمقارنة بينها و بين باقي البوكسات فلاحظت وجود فرق  كبير من ناحية الأداء و السرعة  و قمت بالمقارنة بين البوكسات التالية 
JTAG-Pro Tool aka+Riff Box+Medusa Box
و النتيجة كانت الأفضلية ل Z3X-Easy Jtag
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  EasyJtag Suite ver.: 1.0.89.0 started.
Operating system ver.: Windows XP (build 2600, Service Pack 3).
For support and updates visit الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Initialising: SAMSUNG GT-I9000 Config ver.:1.00
I/O Level set to : 2800 mV
Box S/N: 0E006019E71CD60E ,FW Ver.: 01.47
Connecting to Target...
JTAG device: S5PC110 
CPU IDCODE : 0x1BA00477 Mfg.: 0x23b, Part: 0xba00, Ver.: 0x1
CPU Manufacturer: QUALCOMM , CPU Name: CORTEX A8
Halting CPU...
Initialize hardware...
Starting target communication...
Detecting nand memory parameters ...
NAND flash device ID:00EC:0050 'NAND 512MB 1.8V 16-bit (Samsung)' found
NAND geometry: Blocks:00000800, Page size:1024 bytes , Block size:256 pages
NAND Writing BOOT...
NAND Write OK! Elapsed time: 2.390702s (110.428 KiB/s)
NAND Writing PIT...
NAND Write OK! Elapsed time: 1.125036s (234.659 KiB/s)
NAND Writing SBL1...
NAND Write OK! Elapsed time: 15.906759s (82.984 KiB/s)
NAND Writing SBL2...
NAND Write OK! Elapsed time: 15.125484s (87.270 KiB/s)
NAND Writing UPCH...
NAND Write OK! Elapsed time: 0.890654s (1185.646 KiB/s)
All Done. و لله الحمد

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ahmedz3x76

السلا م وعليكم . بارك الله فيكم ورزقكم الفردوس

----------


## karimovic44

الا يمكن الاصلاح بدون box jtag

----------

